# Traction off, Sport mode on, 5000rpm Launch =



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoooolllly Helllllllllllll! TTRS, Traction control off, Sport Mode on, AWD 5000rpms and launch is the most sadistic traction and grip and rip I have ever experienced on four wheels. This much damn fun should be illegal, but im pleased it isnt. Boost is my heroin, AWD is my needle.


As soon as I get my gopro motorsport hero Hd2 camera, im going to take some vids, this **** is UNREAL!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Was ESP off or in sport mode? Press once for sport mode which gives some slip before stepping in and also allows you to rev your engine past 3 or 4,000 RPM with the clutch in (to show off the lovely noise). Press and hold ESP button will turn it completely off, which I love but rarely do! You can get the car sideways or whatever you want to with no electronic nanny stepping in.....be careful, this car is a beast!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I drive a 6mt not an auto....


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Nevermind, misread..... I drive with ESP all the way off. It's fun. No traction control for the best launches.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

you can launch it at 5k just fine too with sport mode on, or just go for 7k and drop it like its hot :laugh:


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Holy heck, that's hilarious - the two BMW SUVs launch harder than the 458 and the R8? Got to go drive one of these...


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

CAUTION: Awesome abounds in this thread!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

tdi-bart said:


> you can launch it at 5k just fine too with sport mode on, or just go for 7k and drop it like its hot :laugh:


Unfortunately that chart is for the DSG, not the manual. I have a feeling that our manual launches would be quite a bit less awesome without computers controlling them.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

umm, pretty:thumbup: sure its just as badass... My pucker fact can attest.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

dsg launches at around 3-4k, i bet you can launch harder doing 5k as i have, the reason its faster 0-60 is cause of the fast shifting


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I was just going to say that about DSG, its for lazy people who like the fastest shifts possible, it has nothing to do with power transfer to the wheels.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

tdi-bart said:


> dsg launches at around 3-4k, i bet you can launch harder doing 5k as i have, the reason its faster 0-60 is cause of the fast shifting


Assuming OEM software in the TTRS is the same as the TTS, launch RPM's are set to 3,200 ... unless one were to consider a DSG flash where the launch rpm can be set wherever one wishes. Rumour has it that LC is relatively dull at 3,200 compared to say 4,700 

signed,

lazy hairdresser


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Assuming OEM software in the TTRS is the same as the TTS, launch RPM's are set to 3,200 ... unless one were to consider a DSG flash where the launch rpm can be set wherever one wishes. Rumour has it that LC is relatively dull at 3,200 compared to say 4,700
> 
> signed,
> 
> lazy hairdresser


Having seen a R32 with DSG software launch at 4300 I would agree.


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you guys just drop the clutch, or let it slip. I can't seem to get it to launch strongly unless I slip the clutch. The engine bogs down on me otherwise.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Dan.S said:


> Whoooolllly
> 
> As soon as I get my gopro motorsport hero Hd2 camera, im going to take some vids, this **** is UNREAL!





Where is that video????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

according to car and driver:

" dump clutch at 6000 rpm"

that was the method thy obtained he best time

mind u , their job is to test the car, not own it for a long period of time


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Where is that video????????????????????????????????????????


Ha, still awaiting my camera.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

FWIW, aside from a true dedicated g-meter, there are iPhone apps that will measure acceleration if anyone wants to try.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> FWIW, aside from a true dedicated g-meter, there are iPhone apps that will measure acceleration if anyone wants to try.


Sure....what are the apps?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Sure....what are the apps?


I use Harry's Laptimer in my Miata. It records lateral and longitudinal g-forces. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Always dumped the clutch between 5500-6000 rpm when launching my 6MT MK1 225 TTCQ with hole shot launches out of the box back in the day. Slipping the clutch will burn it. Just make sure tire pressures are up so there is some wheel slip to safe guard the clutch's life some.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

agreed!

seem that the car responds best with if u can get a bit of wheelspin so that the engine doesn't bog down. The APR Golf R ( stage 2+ if I remember correctly) was getting FASTER 0-60 times on a slightly wet track than in the dry because of that.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Dont the TTRS clutches have a delay valve or something similar that keeps the clutch from being able to be dumped. It feels like the car has one but not sure


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

nope you can easily dump them, you just have to turn traction control off to be able to rev higher than about 3 grand.


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

I can't seem to get a good launch from my TTRS yet with sport mode on, traction control off and dropping the clutch at about 3000-4000 rpm...wtf?? No wheel spin at all, and it seems to be slamming 1st gear pretty hard, just no instant launch...takes about a sec before it gets going. Waht am I doing wrong?? Anyone got a vid demonstrating how to do a proper launch?? 

my previous vehicle was a 420 hp, 420 ft/lbs 4x4 SRT8 jeep, and all I had to do to get a hard launch from that beast was to floor the gas. 

Anyway, I haven't driven stick shift in over 10 years, so I'm still a bit of a newb. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

*BTW, here's mine*


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Rev higher? 

I haven't had the heart to dump the clutch on mine yet, but typically that is the answer if a vehicle bogs during a hard launch. 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

ya like i said, 5k and drop like its hot  

not very hard, but it def does go hahahaha its amazing 

you can practice on rainy roads with lower rpms, eventually you will move onto dry roads


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

Inside Line has a video on the main page where they show some track test and they do a few launches to 60.


----------



## RS Pilot (Aug 2, 2012)

Timster said:


> I can't seem to get a good launch from my TTRS yet with sport mode on, traction control off and dropping the clutch at about 3000-4000 rpm...wtf?? No wheel spin at all, and it seems to be slamming 1st gear pretty hard, just no instant launch...takes about a sec before it gets going. Waht am I doing wrong?? Anyone got a vid demonstrating how to do a proper launch??
> 
> my previous vehicle was a 420 hp, 420 ft/lbs 4x4 SRT8 jeep, and all I had to do to get a hard launch from that beast was to floor the gas.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't driven stick shift in over 10 years, so I'm still a bit of a newb. Any help would be appreciated


 Timster, that's the exact vehicle I am coming from also opcorn: (07 Red) :wave: Like your taste in vehicles 

Ok, back to on-topic awesomeness


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

RS Pilot said:


> Timster, that's the exact vehicle I am coming from also opcorn: (07 Red) :wave: Like your taste in vehicles
> 
> Ok, back to on-topic awesomeness


 Hahaah, that's awesome! I had a 07 steel blue. 

BTW, I was able to get a good launch last night by revving to about 3k and slipping the clutch. I'm a little hesitant to just drop the clutch since when I did it a couple of days ago it really hit first gear hard, but with a lack of results. I may try again at 5k...


----------



## Deiniel (Jun 1, 2015)

Timster said:


> I can't seem to get a good launch from my TTRS yet with sport mode on, traction control off and dropping the clutch at about 3000-4000 rpm...wtf?? No wheel spin at all, and it seems to be slamming 1st gear pretty hard, just no instant launch...takes about a sec before it gets going. Waht am I doing wrong?? Anyone got a vid demonstrating how to do a proper launch??
> 
> my previous vehicle was a 420 hp, 420 ft/lbs 4x4 SRT8 jeep, and all I had to do to get a hard launch from that beast was to floor the gas.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't driven stick shift in over 10 years, so I'm still a bit of a newb. Any help would be appreciated


Hi! Having the same issue here. How did you solve this "bogging down" when launching? Thanks!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Necro-thread...

One option is to have the ECU tuned by United Motorsports so that you can use launch control to build boost before you drop the clutch. Option two is to drop the clutch while sweeping the RPM's up towards 6k. (You should try releasing the clutch before you get to 5k to start.) 

Practice on a low traction surface to get the feel of it, but use caution of course. 

BTW.... The clutch throughout bearing bleeder block for most/all recent VAG vehicles contains a restrictor which softens clutch engagement. I personally haven't messed with the one on my TT-RS to confirm. However, on the mk6 GTI for example, you can buy a replacement bleeder block from ECS Tuning or drill out the OEM check valve mechanism. If you do this, your leg is the only thing saving your drive train from excessive shock loading


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

You can do it reliably on a stock TTRS, I do it nearly every weekend for autox. Like hightechrdn said, you need the gas to the floor and do not lift until you are ready for 2nd gear. As it gets to 4.5k let the clutch out smoothly and fairly fast, don't jump off the pedal or side step it, that will just shock the drive line. When you are practicing, go easy on it and don't try doing more than 2 or 3 botched launches back to back if you were slipping the clutch too much.

Also, this only works if you hold the traction control button down until it says "off" on the screen. It sounds like the other guy was just shocking the drive line at a low rpm. I can get it to launch at a fairly low RPM, but it takes a bit more clutch slip to load it up without bogging hard. I'd rather have a smooth higher RPM launch that breaks out the tires than a low RPM launch that breaks the clutch.


----------



## Deiniel (Jun 1, 2015)

CarbonRS said:


> You can do it reliably on a stock TTRS, I do it nearly every weekend for autox. Like hightechrdn said, you need the gas to the floor and do not lift until you are ready for 2nd gear. As it gets to 4.5k let the clutch out smoothly and fairly fast, don't jump off the pedal or side step it, that will just shock the drive line. When you are practicing, go easy on it and don't try doing more than 2 or 3 botched launches back to back if you were slipping the clutch too much.
> 
> Also, this only works if you hold the traction control button down until it says "off" on the screen. It sounds like the other guy was just shocking the drive line at a low rpm. I can get it to launch at a fairly low RPM, but it takes a bit more clutch slip to load it up without bogging hard. I'd rather have a smooth higher RPM launch that breaks out the tires than a low RPM launch that breaks the clutch.




Why I can't get the "OFF"on the screen??!!?? Everytime I tried a hard launch the car bogs down! It pisses me!


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Just hold the traction control button down for 10 seconds, it will go thru the warning, sport, then off.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I just tried mine , it works . I have to press the traction control button three times ,
Here's how I did it :
I press the traction control button once and it says. : Stabilization control (ESC)

Sport

Warning ! Restricted Stability .

I press the traction control the second time And it says : Stabilization control 

On !
Then I press the traction control the third time 

THIS TIME PRESS THE BUTTON DOWN AND HOLD IT DOWN FOR AT LEAST 7 SECONDS !

Then it will show: stabilization control (ESC)
OFF ! 
Warning ! Restricted stability .
Hope it helps.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Ginovega said:


> I just tried mine , it works . I have to press the traction control button three times ,
> Here's how I did it :
> I press the traction control button once and it says. : Stabilization control (ESC)
> 
> ...


You don't need to press it three times. Just press and hold it once the first time...


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Ohhh , my bad ! Mine I guess is the extended version for noobies like me. :umpkin:


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I have not launched the TT RS yet, but back in the day when I used to drag race my MK1 225 TTC I used the rev to 6K and as the rpm drop let out the clutch quickly and smoothly right around the 5K rpm mark. This let the wheels have a little spin and then grab and go. I always pumped up the tire pressure to 40psi to ensure that they would slip a bit on launch taking load off the driveline and clutch to some extent. Seemed to work.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

But do you guys have 10# of boost when using LC like me?

Just curious and didn't have time to read comments.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

steelcurtain said:


> But do you guys have 10# of boost when using LC like me?


You running UM? What did you set launch RPM at?


----------

